

Ask HN: what are your favorite biographies/autobiographies of a scientist? - mmq


======
mjmcb3
"Surely You're Joking, Mr Feynmann" and "What Do You Care What People Think",
both [obviously] by Richard Feynmann "Uncle Tungsten" by Oliver Sacks, mostly
about Sacks' early life "The strangest man: The hidden life of Paul Dirac", by
Graham Farmelo "The man who loved only numbers: the story of Paul Erdos and
the search for mathematical truth" by Paul Hoffman "Subtle is the lord: the
science and the life of Albert Einstein" by Abraham Pais "Thesiger", by
Michael Asher, providing you think of Wilfred Thesiger as a scientist and not
just an explorer

------
a3n
Never at Rest: A Biography of Isaac Newton [http://www.amazon.com/Never-Rest-
Biography-Cambridge-Paperba...](http://www.amazon.com/Never-Rest-Biography-
Cambridge-Paperback/dp/0521274354)

